# Ammazza che sveglia!



## Arzhela

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne sais pas comment traduire cette phrase.
Contexte : Une femme gifle violemment un homme devant ses amis. Ça fait rire l'un d'eux qui dit 'Mmazza che sveglia!
Je suppose que cela veut dire quelque chose comme Elle n'y va pas de main morte! mais je n'en suis pas sure du tout.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? 
Grazie tante in anticipo per l'aiuto !


----------



## Kwistax

à priori, ça veut dire que la gifle réveille le bonhomme. Quel est le contexte? Est ce que le type qui se fait gifler est endormi ou ivre?


----------



## Arzhela

Ah D'accord ! Alors c'est du genre "Ça, ça vous réveille un homme!" ?
Non il n'est ni ivre ni endormi. Le gars a trahi la fille. Ils sont amants mais trempent aussi dans des affaires louches et il vient de l'amener dans une sorte de guet-apens où des types lui font du chantage. Donc elle le traite de "stronzo" et le gifle violemment.
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Kwistax

Oui, _ça vous réveille un homme_, ça semble coller. 

Par contre _ammazza_, je ne connais pas cette interjection (qui vient d'ammazzare, je le comprends, mais en français je ne vois pas d'équivalent)


----------



## Fooler

Littéralement, tu peux le lire comme _Parbleu, quel fort réveil (a été la gifle pour l'homme) _ou, mais je ne connais pas l'histoire, _Parbleu, quelle intelligence_ /_ ruse_ (la femme a pour avoir réagit et giflé l'homme si voilement sans problèmes - être _sveglio/a_ en italien signifie, au delà de réveillé, être intelligent/malin/agir avec ruse).

Ma version


----------



## Arzhela

Après avoir réussi à me renseigner auprès d'un "natif", il semble que "Ammazza" dans ce genre de contexte, est une expression de surprise qu'on peut traduire tout simplement par "Wow!" Et "che sveglia" signifie "ça réveille" dans le sens "ça remet les idées en place".
Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses !


----------



## Necsus

È un'espressione tipicamente romana: "Ammazza (o Ammappa) che svejia!". Qui "che sveglia" si riferisce allo schiaffo. Treccani:
*ammazza *(o *ammàzzelo, ammàzzete*) interiez. [2a pers. sing. dell’imperat. di _ammazzare_], roman., pop. – Esclamazione di meraviglia, stupore o ammirazione, o anche per esprimere irritazione: _a._,_ è bellissimo!_; _a. che caldo! ammazzelo quanto è stato cattivo!_
*svéglia* s. f. [der. di _svegliare_ (deverbale a suffisso zero)]. –* 2.* fig. Pugno, schiaffo o altra percossa, o anche colpo e scoppio di proiettili e ordigni esplosivi, di grande forza, violenza o capacità distruttiva: _gli ha dato una s. da rigirargli la testa_; _tira certe s._,_ quel pugile_; _che sveglie!_,_devono essere proiettili di mortaio_, o _bombe da una tonnellata_.


----------



## Kwistax

Grazie per le chiare spiegazioni!


----------



## Necsus

Prego!


----------



## Arzhela

Molte grazie Necsus ! Molto istruttivo e molto interessante !


----------



## albyz

con il chiarimento di Nexus, a questo punto ci starebbe anche un:
(Oh) putain la baffe!


----------



## matoupaschat

albyz said:


> (Oh) putain la baffe!




Ciao Albyz!


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Albyz!



ciao Matou,
quando ci vuole, ci vuole, e poi visto che prima della sberla era già volato uno "Stronzo!", direi che ci sta come i macheroni sotto il cacio .
... tra l'altro non sappiamo come sia stato tradotto lo "Stronzo!" ;-)


----------

